# Wca western championship



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 3, 2022)

I was signing up for western Champs and the website crashed! Help!

Ok. The website is up, but everything is taking forever!


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 3, 2022)

This exact thing happened to me yesterday. I was really worried I wouldn’t make either comp, but everyone’s in the same boat who’s signing up.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 3, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I was signing up for western Champs and the website crashed! Help!


You are going to western champs! I'll see you there I guess!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 3, 2022)

Speaking of western champs, I don't know if y'all would even know this but are they going to have some sort of northwestern championship this year? Because California's a little far for me lol and I'd love to go to a big comp like that.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 3, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Speaking of western champs, I don't know if y'all would even know this but are they going to have some sort of northwestern championship this year? Because California's a little far for me lol and I'd love to go to a big comp like that.


There will be a Washington state comp early next year. Are no plans for a regional one this year.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 3, 2022)

Tabe said:


> There will be a Washington state comp early next year. Are no plans for a regional one this year.


Like a Washington championship with lots of events? And has a city/area been decided for that yet?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 3, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Like a Washington championship with lots of events? And has a city/area been decided for that yet?


Yes. The plan is to do all 17 events. It'll be in Ellensburg.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 3, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Yes. The plan is to do all 17 events. It'll be in Ellensburg.


Ok, that might be a little too far for me, but a possibility. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 3, 2022)

I got in! Yeah! This will be my second comp. If anyone is going to be there, let me know !


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 3, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Like a Washington championship with lots of events? And has a city/area been decided for that yet?


I think it's actually in Everett, WA, but okay. There will also be a huge SacCubing in December-January with all events.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 3, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I think it's actually in Everett, WA, but okay. There will also be a huge SacCubing in December-January with all events.


I did see one that goes for like 24 hours straight in Everett for next year, but I think it's a different one. Comps always surround my town, but in with a radius of like 300 miles lol the closest one there's ever been was 2 hours away. Most championships are in Portland or Seattle, which are both about 6 hours away, but Ellensburg is like 3 hours closer so it may be a possibility. I live like 12 hours away from California though


----------



## Tabe (Sep 3, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I think it's actually in Everett, WA, but okay. There will also be a huge SacCubing in December-January with all events.


I'm a delegate on the comp. I'm pretty sure I know where it's happening  And that location is, as I said, Ellensburg.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 4, 2022)

Tabe said:


> I'm a delegate on the comp. I'm pretty sure I know where it's happening  And that location is, as I said, Ellensburg.


okay, thanks
i thought i saw everett somewhere


----------



## Tabe (Sep 4, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> okay, thanks
> i thought i saw everett somewhere


That's the 24hr comp in February.


----------



## tetraaa (Sep 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I got in! Yeah! This will be my second comp. If anyone is going to be there, let me know !


Nice, I'm going as well


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 13, 2022)

tetraaa said:


> Nice, I'm going as well


Awesome.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 8, 2022)

Tomorrow is the beginning of Championships for me. I'll post any pb's in my progression thread. But, I'll mostly try to update this thread throughout the comp. Any one going is also welcome to post here. Also, I'll be wearing a orange hat! Lol. See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 8, 2022)

Graham siggins is killing at Westerns with three podiums (1st place) already in 4BLD, 5BLD and MBLD.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 8, 2022)

Comp is good so far. I didn't make cut-off for 5x5 or clock, but that's OK. It's currently 6x6. I don't compete again till after lunch.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 9, 2022)

Day 1 is over. It was fun. I did bad in 2x2 (but, I got a pb single ), missed 4x4 cut-off by 2 seconds, did alright in skewb with a 14 average and a 8 single, and ABSOLUTELY SMASHED my 3x3 average and single pb's! I also made 2nd round of 3x3. Also made some friends! All-in-all, great day. Can't wait for day 2!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 10, 2022)

Sorry for the late reply. Western Championship ended. It was fun. Day two I did ok. Missed cut-off for megaminx, but got a 2:14.72 single! I did terrible in 3x3 round 2 with a 16 average. Pyraminx round 2, is a different story. I got a 7.03 average, which destroys my previous comp pb by 3 seconds! Didn't make finals for anything, but I judged all finals events and it was fun. Overall, this is my favorite comp so far!


----------

